# MUA course London



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been looking at the London School of Beauty and Makeup 8 week course, but it's £4,400 and so I was wondering if anyone knew of any grants/loans to help cover the fees? I have a craptastic job and so cannot even afford to save anything from my wages, it will take me forever to save this amount so am looking for help. I'd really love to take this course it looks amazing  TIA!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm doing a course in London for make-up starting in September. 'Career and Development Loan' You do it through the bank and can borrow from up to £10,000. Hope that helps!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much hon, this helps loads gonna look into it when my brain is awake


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 11, 2011)

You can't apply for it until 8 weeks (I think) until your course starts. 
Go to this website.
  	xo


----------

